# My Company Is The Ultimate Moneymaxxing Platform. Hope You Enjoy.



## Mew92 (Jul 12, 2022)

We've built an online learning platform, with a twist.

On a normal online learning platform you pay money to get access to courses. Hopefully you learn enough useful things to justify the cost.

On our platform you "invest" funds into a class and then compete with everyone else in the class to make the highest grade. The higher you place, the more money you win back. Finish in the top 5% and you'll get 3x what you paid for the class credited back to you. Next 5% down get 2x, and so on.

Here's a demo video: 

Learn coding, data science, and more. We will also be quantifying the skill sets and abilities of all students, hiring the top ones ourselves, and then building a full fledged recruiting platform down the line. Dominate in the Arena, get noticed, get recruited.

Last few links:

Instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/thelearnarena/
Website: https://learnarena.com/


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Jul 12, 2022)

@LooksOverAll thoughts?


----------



## letmeon (Jul 12, 2022)

I actually thought of this idea as well when thinking about better ways to incentivise learning, problem is people are going to cheat.


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 12, 2022)

letmeon said:


> I actually thought of this idea as well when thinking about better ways to incentivise learning, problem is people are going to cheat.


Yeah, we've thought about this a lot and have a lot of mechanisms to minimize cheating.


----------



## incel194012940 (Jul 12, 2022)

I’d put in some plants to hire instead. The winners of these games sound like they’d be annoying little faggots.

If the only way you’re motivated to learn is not for knowledge, skills, networking, making money (the money is nothing, just a symbol), ect

but rather to outcompete people in a hyper competitive corporate environment, I suppose I can see the appeal.

Clever idea really


----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)

You can easily rig this thing and run it like a ponzi, like most online casinos out there and those crypto games where you “win money” for playing


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 12, 2022)

Bitch said:


> You can easily rig this thing and run it like a ponzi, like most online casinos out there and those crypto games where you “win money” for playing


In a normal e-learning platform, you pay money for a course with no chance to get it back. On Learn Arena, you can win back some money if you do well in the class. And this is a scam? Lol.


----------



## koalendo (Jul 12, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> Finish in the top 5% and you'll get 3x what you paid for the class credited back to you. Next 5% down get 2x


how do you make sure that experts who already mastered the content of the course wouldn't join the course just to score high and make money?


----------



## Sal (Jul 12, 2022)

koalendo said:


> how do you make sure that experts who already mastered the content of the course wouldn't join the course just to score high and make money?


mirin your quote


----------



## brucel (Jul 12, 2022)

Sal said:


> mirin your quote
> View attachment 1777756


always accept the tatepill, if a hater mocks you say what colour is your bugatti? (even though you may not have one)


----------



## Sal (Jul 12, 2022)

brucel said:


> always accept the tatepill, if a hater mocks you say what colour is your bugatti? (even though you may not have one)


Tate is a goat.


----------



## brucel (Jul 12, 2022)

Sal said:


> Tate is a goat.


Top G.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 13, 2022)

Can be easily exploited


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 13, 2022)

koalendo said:


> how do you make sure that experts who already mastered the content of the course wouldn't join the course just to score high and make money?


They could, but there are all sorts of incentives baked in to keep this minimal. Intro classes are tier 1, where you can only 2x the course investment at most. The courses take 3-5 hours to get through and the skill challenge at the end 45 minutes. If you already know the material let's say the whole thing only takes 2.5 hours to get through. Intro classes will also be cheap, lets say $25. 

So once would only be able to make $25 in 2.5 hours of effort, $10 an hour. Which for someone who is already a skilled programmer is a waste of time. They could go work on real projects and make at least $30 an hour (probably a lot more), or they could move up to higher tier courses/skill challenges which are more appropriate for them and earn a higher multiple. 

Also, the higher tiered courses have much more skill mastery points available, and we aim to make skill mastery points very desirable in its own right in terms of status.


----------



## letmeon (Jul 13, 2022)

How much money have you made from this? All that matters is how much money you're making.


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 13, 2022)

This idea reminds me of hackathons. I suppose these lessons are giga motivation fuel if you can earn money from it.


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 13, 2022)

__





Learn Arena: Invest in Classes & Compete to Earn Income


Learn Arena turns learning into a game. Compete to earn income, reach the polymath rank, rise up the leaderboards, and even land a job.



learnarena.com





Pls use my commission link guys. I'm 312th on the waiting list.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 13, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> We've built an online learning platform, with a twist.
> 
> On a normal online learning platform you pay money to get access to courses. Hopefully you learn enough useful things to justify the cost.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't this make those mentioned skills, like data science and programming, saturated?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jul 13, 2022)

Please include the skills Patent Law aswell. Mogs even programming hourly rates.


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 13, 2022)

letmeon said:


> How much money have you made from this? All that matters is how much money you're making.


Not a ton from courses. Tier 3 pure skill challenges will have higher stakes and thus the ability to earn good money. But that is for expert level only.


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 13, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Wouldn't this make those mentioned skills, like data science and programming, saturated?


Whatcha mean?


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 13, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> In a normal e-learning platform, you pay money for a course with no chance to get it back. On Learn Arena, you can win back some money if you do well in the class. And this is a scam? Lol.


The problem is that it makes zero fucking sense. How is it not a scam? The fuck even is the business model? How do you even value the price of a "course" to justify the price being paid? For example, would is vary if someone is in The USA or some other cheaper country? If you do decide on a price structure, will you arbitrarily raise the price to justify the payouts? On top of that, how does the class structure even work? Are there even classes? Live? Pre-recorded? Fuck there are just so many questions.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 13, 2022)

whats the price for someone live in shithole 3rd world?


----------



## rubybrrr (Jul 14, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> We've built an online learning platform, with a twist.
> 
> On a normal online learning platform you pay money to get access to courses. Hopefully you learn enough useful things to justify the cost.
> 
> ...



Are your classes good? That’s still gonna be the selling point of this. Not anything else. The winning money part is good, but like you said it’s not much money and it’s only good because you’re getting something for free that you would have had to pay for. All of that only matters if your classes are good. put more material about the classes and the quality of them on your Home screen on your website. If I saw that they were rly dope classes then I’d be closer to being sold.


----------



## Gonthar (Jul 14, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> On our platform you "invest" funds into a class and then compete with everyone else in the class to make the highest grade.


How safe are the funds, what if someone decides to run away with the money?


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 14, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Can be easily exploited


like ur asshole is exploited by thai manladys?


----------



## Kingcel32 (Jul 14, 2022)

What are some of the courses available


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 15, 2022)

Gonthar said:


> How safe are the funds, what if someone decides to run away with the money?


I suppose we could take the money and run, but we're a legitimate company and we want to change human society not scam people out of money and go on the run 😂


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 15, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> We've built an online learning platform, with a twist.
> 
> On a normal online learning platform you pay money to get access to courses. Hopefully you learn enough useful things to justify the cost.
> 
> ...



Will you charge commission for hires through the platform?


----------



## Eezz (Jul 15, 2022)

genius idea mirin, only thing it requires is being only well executed


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jul 15, 2022)

no way you designed this


----------



## oldslapcel (Jul 15, 2022)

Mew92 said:


> We've built an online learning platform, with a twist.
> 
> On a normal online learning platform you pay money to get access to courses. Hopefully you learn enough useful things to justify the cost.
> 
> ...



From my own startup and business experience... any incentive program that has potential to earn money for participants will get exploited and abused in some way or another by people who find and edge to make money. You either spend massive amounts of money in monitoring or just don't make an incentive so big for people to exploit it. It will happen, always.


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kingcel32 said:


> What are some of the courses available


Programming, data science, philosophy at the start.


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 22, 2022)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> The problem is that it makes zero fucking sense. How is it not a scam? The fuck even is the business model? How do you even value the price of a "course" to justify the price being paid? For example, would is vary if someone is in The USA or some other cheaper country? If you do decide on a price structure, will you arbitrarily raise the price to justify the payouts? On top of that, how does the class structure even work? Are there even classes? Live? Pre-recorded? Fuck there are just so many questions.


The business model is that, instead of charging $25 for a class and keeping all the dough, we will charge $25 for a class and then pay back out about 45% of the funds collected to the top performing students. So if you do perform really well you can make a profit. Most people will not make a profit, just like you don't make a profit on any other online learning company or school in the world


----------



## Mew92 (Jul 28, 2022)

letmeon said:


> How much money have you made from this? All that matters is how much money you're making.


$0 made. But we raised money at a $10 million valuation so in a since, $4 million?


----------

